# What kind of oil in your 1.8T?



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

Sorry to have to post this, I know it's been covered a million times but the search has not been enabled yet. So...it's a new car to me, time to change the oil and I thought I remembered reading people recommend like a 0W-40 or 5W-40 something like that. Mobil one synthetic I'm assuming?


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

I use 5w-40 synthetic.....


----------



## Buschwick (Feb 12, 2007)

Can't go wrong with 5w40 year round. Some peeps use 0w40 in the winter but they're usually in extreme freezing temps when they do.


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

I use Mobil 1 0W-40. 

It's good and it's available almost everywhere. I don't think there's anything wrong with using other good brands, either. 

Here is a list of what VW recommends: http://www.vw.com/myvw/yourcar/maintenance/en/us/images/vw_oil_recommendations.pdf


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

Great, Thanks!


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

mobil 0-40 here too, want some pictures of my valvetrain at 117k when i dropped a valve from too many revs (8k stock head lol) it looks great minus the carnage. the lobes, valleys and all are NICE


----------



## true2liter (Jul 22, 2004)

Plain Jane Castrol GTX


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

theswoleguy said:


> mobil 0-40 here too, want some pictures of my valvetrain at 117k when i dropped a valve from too many revs (8k stock head lol) it looks great minus the carnage. the lobes, valleys and all are NICE


 If you are using 0W40 in Atlanta then I assume it's fine for me to use it in Charleston, SC. All the 5W40 I see is a diesel truck blend or this esp formulation for MB diesels.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

yup should be fine heres my head when i took it off at 117k miles.


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

i use mobil 1 15w50, most here use mobil 1


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

yeah, i think our car calls for 0w-40 . A lot of ppl run whatever they like and they are fine, 
but i've been running Mobil 1 0w-40 Full Synthetic for a while. It's easy to spot cause it say "For European" or European blend or something right on the bottle in green writing. 

about $7/qt...


----------



## ypsetihw (Nov 20, 2008)

I use mobil 1 0w-40 and k&n filters - when you buy a filter, get the oversized one that VW approved a while back - with k&n part number HP-3001 vs the stock HP-2005 - big ol' hoss filter but screws right on, takes an extra half quart of oil to fill it up :laugh:


----------



## pgk2004 (Nov 4, 2005)

mobil 0w-40 with a large mann filter


----------



## bnjr (May 19, 2008)

Didn't see ford motorcraft 5w40 full synthetic (made for diesel on Fords) on the list above, you guys think that would be ok to use.


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

Yeah, I've got a couple of the large mann filters already. Guessing the extra oil just helps keep things cooler?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

pentosin 5w-40 here. head looks like it's fresh, it's beautiful really, 5/6k oil changes and it's still like gold. no point is wasting these very well designed synthetic oils on ***** oil changes, i may start goin 8k. oil tests show a marginal increase is particulates so why spend $75 every 3k or 5 k, when there is little to no change in the oil. 

anyway...syn 5w-40 is yer best bet.


----------



## ypsetihw (Nov 20, 2008)

hookedup4door said:


> Yeah, I've got a couple of the large mann filters already. Guessing the extra oil just helps keep things cooler?


 that and you have more oil doing the same job, so it degrades slower, and the larger filter keeps flow high while doing a better job cleaning the oil


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

Valvoline 5W-40 here, 15000km between oil changes


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

Yeah, I might have to bump my interval up to 5K instead of 3K.


----------



## Cryser (Sep 9, 2009)

Mobil 1 0w-40 year round in southern california


----------



## PHIXION AZ (Jul 16, 2008)

x99 mobil 1 synthetic "European" 0w40 year round (98* temps today) 

btw mobil 1 0w40 shears down quickly so oil changes should b 3-5K not 5-8. price you pay for quality i guess... id try something else but nothing with VAG spec is available locally. 

and im only responding to this post to figure out how this new forum system handles threads im active in.


----------



## vwturbowolf (Nov 28, 2003)

i have used mobil 10w30 for a long time, yet i dont see anyone else using it. 

btw. i am in maryland(mideast coast usa) 
car is 135k and was fully built about 10k ago


----------



## macosxuser (Jul 26, 2007)

I use Castrol Syntec 5w40 or 5w50.


----------



## ZombieGTi05 (Sep 3, 2009)

i use nothing but TOTAL oil and MANN filters straight from germany how can u go wrong and BTW for all you guys that use mobil 1 its horrible for dub motors you might as well be using exxon brand oil! if you want to buy cheap oil for your dub you shouldnt have havve bought a dub in the first place unless that is that ur a trustfunding daddy's boy who doesnt care if their motor dont last past 100k spend the time to treat ur dub right with the love it needs to run forever dont besides total and mann products dont cost any more than any other oil change products world impex sells them at wholesale price.


----------



## 86crapper (Nov 22, 2001)

would 5w30 synthetic be a problem? I currently switched to 5w40 synthetic and my car drinks it pretty fast. Any recommendations what weight i could try instead?


----------



## gtx4tec (Oct 20, 2009)

86crapper said:


> would 5w30 synthetic be a problem? I currently switched to 5w40 synthetic and my car drinks it pretty fast. Any recommendations what weight i could try instead?


 If you have a higher mileage engine eating oil you would want to go to a heavier weight like a 50 (5W50). I'm no expert on oil, but I'm assuming a heavier weight offers more protection, less would slip by the rings, so you get better cylinder compression compared to a thin oil.


----------



## AJEngen (May 4, 2006)

86crapper said:


> would 5w30 synthetic be a problem? I currently switched to 5w40 synthetic and my car drinks it pretty fast. Any recommendations what weight i could try instead?


 I've used M1/castrol 5w30 syn quite a bit before I was chipped with no problems. After I got chipped I've been strictly using 5w40 syn.


----------



## DexYves (Jun 30, 2009)

Bump for 15w50! Live in NC, 15w50 works all year round (except the snow storm of last February)


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

Question on the 5w40 synthetic. All I see is 5w40 for diesels and turbo diesel trucks. Is this what you guys are talking about or is there something else? I ended up going with 0w40 mobil 1 synthetic for this oil change.


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

royal purple 10w-30


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

hookedup4door said:


> Question on the 5w40 synthetic. All I see is 5w40 for diesels and turbo diesel trucks. Is this what you guys are talking about or is there something else? I ended up going with 0w40 mobil 1 synthetic for this oil change.


 No, oil for diesel engines uses a different set of specs. 

http://www.apicj-4.org/EngineOilGuide2006.pdf


----------



## -Skitch- (Mar 25, 2007)

LubroMoly 5w40 Synthetic. 
Mint!


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

pentosin 10w-40, fresh oil change for "summer" lol plus run something a bit thicker since I'm swapping heads next week. 4483 miles on this oil, was gonna change at 6k. pentosin rules


----------



## lovethevr6 (Aug 23, 2007)

I've used Mobil one 5w-40 no problems. 1.8ts can have sludge issues so deff use a reasonable oil for your car. Mobil will help find some oil leaks if you dont already have them.


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

I used to use mobil 1 until for the 5k change interval I have the car on until I noticed that after 5k miles the motor was not as smooth before the oil change, switched to the RP and now at 5k you cannot tell a difference before or after, that tells me the oil is still in pretty good shape at 5k...


----------



## iTech (Dec 29, 2008)

TOTAL quarz 9000 5w40...and nothing but the MANN Filters. We have been using TOTAL for 5 yrs at the shop and have actually seen engines become much cleaner over time. I swear by the stuff . Guess that explains why my 200k vr still has no oil consumption and no burning. The problem with Mobil one is it can be actually made by any one of three manf. that mobile buys from. You really never know what you are getting.


----------



## dubbin' on Jlines (Sep 20, 2007)

i use mobile 1 5w30 but usally use 5w40amsoil and the 03 passat 1.8t filter which is the big filter


----------



## DK_GTI_racer (Oct 4, 2007)

I run mobil 1 5w50, best oil for most use - when im gonna hit the car on track or traveling south i run Castrol 10w60, both oiles are designed for modern tuned/racecars or factory high powerede cars, but i find the mobil 1 to perfect for 95% of what i use my car - going for the track this weekend and gonna run mobil 1 because its still not hot summer here...


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

5w-40 isn't readily available around me, so I usually run 5w-50.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

15w-50 or 20w-50 mobil1 here for 210,000 miles.. Same schit in my a4 for 186,000 miles... Running anything less than 50 weight in a turbo car that gets driven hard is just dumb IMO


----------



## macosxuser (Jul 26, 2007)

That's why I switched to the 5w50, especially since it gets HOT out here in summer. Unfortunitely, it doesn't have the VW spec on the back of the 5w50 bottle.


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

iTech said:


> The problem with Mobil one is it can be actually made by any one of three manf. that mobile buys from. You really never know what you are getting.


 lol 

Maybe someday Mobil will get into the oil business.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

> 15w-50 or 20w-50 mobil1 here for 210,000 miles.. Same schit in my a4 for 186,000 miles... Running anything less than 50 weight in a turbo car that gets driven hard is just dumb IMO


 
Your cam lobes probably aren't going flat either.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

DK_GTI_racer said:


> I run mobil 1 5w50, best oil for most use - when im gonna hit the car on track or traveling south i run Castrol 10w60, both oiles are designed for modern tuned/racecars or factory high powerede cars, but i find the mobil 1 to perfect for 95% of what i use my car - going for the track this weekend and gonna run mobil 1 because its still not hot summer here...


 I'd personally stick with the M1 5W-50 over the Castrol 10W-60. M1 has the higher zinc additive which in turn will protect more and keep from breaking down.


----------



## joshfal (Oct 3, 2006)

never heard of the large filter... is it just one brand or can you cross reference numbers and get any brand?


----------



## capsaicin (Apr 1, 2007)

joshfal said:


> never heard of the large filter... is it just one brand or can you cross reference numbers and get any brand?


 just look for the Passat filter. The larger filter is a revised part for Passats and A4s to help increase their oil capacity.


----------



## DK_GTI_racer (Oct 4, 2007)

Don the Castrol is also designed for not only racecars, but oem high powerede cars, like porsche, bmw m5, z8 etc...always been happy running it, but i have made the switch to mobil 1, mainly because its suits most situations and well for the kind of racing im doing its gonna be fine...


----------



## gtx4tec (Oct 20, 2009)

I picked up a bunch of 5W50 about 8 months ago as a local store had it on sale for $17.99 a jug (half price). I ended up getting 6 of them, no cold weather startup issues, and the car seems to really like it.


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

just picked up 5w-30, I have been using 0w40 for the past 20K. 
Wondering If I should swap the 5 30 for 550.


----------



## .:RyouExperienced (Sep 19, 2005)

Shell Rotella 5w-40 with NAPA Gold Filter (which has a greater capacity than most OEM style filters)

Anyone else run with Rotella?


----------



## viperius (Nov 7, 2008)

I now run German made Castor synthetic oil 0w-30.
runs amazing.


----------



## DexYves (Jun 30, 2009)

viperius said:


> I now run German made Castor synthetic oil 0w-30.
> runs amazing.


where can I get it?


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

I use Motul 5w-40 vw approved oil. It far exceeds mobil 1. if you have an oil temp gauge, you will have your proof that the motul offers lower temps. you will never have to use an oil additive ever again. try it!

here is where you buy it at or here is the brand i use. waayyy better than mobil 1. You will notice a difference when driving. Mobil is convenient when motul is not available. 

Edited: the links:

http://ltbautosports.com/mooemspoi.html

http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/ltbmotorsport_2103_62139274


----------



## Stixsp11 (Apr 21, 2007)

Mobil 1 10w30 year round


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

Can anyone verify that the mobil 1 5w40 that is being used is the one that actually says diesel on it? There doesn't seem to be any other option. That motul 5w40 for example says it's suitable for both gasoline and diesel engines.


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

mobil 1 sucks... switch to royal purple... lasts longer and is smoother than M1 at a 5k change interval... less oil consumption too. I use it in both cars & the ram (diesel.... 13 quarts, ouch) and am extremely pleased with it.


----------



## a4e3y5 (Jan 21, 2009)

What's best for hot weather all year round...85*-95*? 0-40...5-40..5-50?


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

hookedup4door said:


> Can anyone verify that the mobil 1 5w40 that is being used is the one that actually says diesel on it? There doesn't seem to be any other option. That motul 5w40 for example says it's suitable for both gasoline and diesel engines.


 If I remember correctly, diesel oils can be used in gas engines (since diesel oils meet or exceed gas engine standards), but gas engine oils should not be used in diesel engines.


----------



## chrisIY403 (Oct 29, 2008)

i've been using mob 1 0w40 
Im wondering if I should switch to 5w40 after reading this. 
Im in texas so the weather is hot year round 
Let me know, I need to do an oil change this weekend:thumbup:


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

I used to use mobil 1 0w 40 but then I saw on this bimmer forum that olive oil works just as well. Only Extra Virgin tho not regular. Now I wait 10k between my oil changes and I think it adds like 3hp/quart. So I got at least another 12 hp out of my 1.8t.


----------



## chrisIY403 (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

chrisIY403 said:


> i've been using mob 1 0w40
> Im wondering if I should switch to 5w40 after reading this.
> Im in texas so the weather is hot year round
> Let me know, I need to do an oil change this weekend:thumbup:


If the temperatures are hot all year around, then 5w-40 would be preferable, or maybe even 5w-50. Overall it's not going to be a big deal so there's no harm staying with 0w-40 as well.


----------



## Lord-O (Jul 14, 2009)

.:RyouExperienced said:


> Shell Rotella 5w-40 with NAPA Gold Filter (which has a greater capacity than most OEM style filters)
> 
> Anyone else run with Rotella?


I run Rotella 5-40 and no problems.


----------



## ricky_vwt (Nov 30, 2005)

TWS 10w-60 6years so far no problems what soever :beer:


----------



## MK3NORTH (Jul 14, 2004)

iTech said:


> TOTAL quarz 9000 5w40...and nothing but the MANN Filters.


Nothing but Total and the larger Mann filter for me.


----------

